# Suggestions for road bike for 14 year old daughter



## Heazgoody (May 21, 2011)

My daughter really wants to try road biking. However, she is just 14 and of very changeable state I am looking for an entry level bike with good componetry. As far as sizing, she's about 48-50. I would like to go with the larger because she is just 14, but will that cause problems? Kids are adaptable aren't they? Any suggestions?


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm giving my wife's 2010 Specialized Dolce to my 14 years old daughter and it seems to fit right on, the price I paid was about $800

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2010&spid=45717&menuItemId=0

The 2011 might be a little more expensive but if you find a 2010 model, you could get a discount.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just spent a month riding through Europe on a 2009 Trek 1.5. It was a great bike (I'd upgrade the shifters if Trek hasn't so by now) and not expensive.


----------

